# Memebox Discussion - June 2014



## ScoutSays (May 28, 2014)

This is the appropriate thread for general Memebox discussion/chit chat!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Here are some links that might be helpful as you make your way through your Memebox obsession!

Memebox Shipping Schedule

Memebox Issues

*The boxes:*

Memebox Global: Numbered Editions

Naked Box Discussion

Luckybox Discussion

Colorbox Discussion

Superbox Discussion and Spoilers

Memebox Mini Discussion

Makeup Box Discussion

10 Minute Box Discussion

We will add more here as needed.

Please remember to post spoilers under the spoiler tag is discussion threads so we don't spoil anything for those who wish to remain surprised!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

To post a spoiler:

[ spoiler ] Your text or photos here in between the tags. [ / spoiler ]

Just take out the SPACES in the tag!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 1, 2014)

My Global Box #11 is already in Chicago! Which means it should get here tomorrow!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Can't wait to see what's in it! Box 10 is the first global box I missed, but I feel like it's been forever since Box 9 arrived.


----------



## ScoutSays (Jun 1, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> My Global Box #11 is already in Chicago! Which means it should get here tomorrow!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Can't wait to see what's in it! Box 10 is the first global box I missed, but I feel like it's been forever since Box 9 arrived.


That's awesome!!! I am simply in love with my Lucky Box #5!! I am using everything in that box every day now except for the:



Spoiler



BB cream - don't really like it...



Put it behind a spoiler because I know there are people who haven't gotten their box yet!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LadyManah (Jun 1, 2014)

My Memebox 11 will get to me soon, too, as well as the green tea one!

But I'm on a no-buy from memebox for awhile because I want to save up for a huge Tester Korea haul!


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 1, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> My Global Box #11 is already in Chicago! Which means it should get here tomorrow!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Can't wait to see what's in it! Box 10 is the first global box I missed, but I feel like it's been forever since Box 9 arrived.


I forgot Memebox 11# shipped already!!! yay  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 1, 2014)

LadyManah said:


> My Memebox 11 will get to me soon, too, as well as the green tea one!
> 
> But I'm on a no-buy from memebox for awhile because I want to save up for a huge Tester Korea haul!


hehe same here!!


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jun 1, 2014)

Can't wait to see what's in everyone's #11!


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jun 1, 2014)

This week should be exciting with so many boxes that shipped last week reaching people and so many boxes shipping out as well.

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I have the Fermented and Honey boxes coming my way, and the highly speculated 10 minute box lol.


----------



## veritazy (Jun 1, 2014)

i expect my mail box to be popular back at home on Monday, but i will not be back to witness the delivery of my precious boxes wooo  :scared:


----------



## elizabethrose (Jun 1, 2014)

paradoxnerd said:


> This week should be exciting with so many boxes that shipped last week reaching people and so many boxes shipping out as well.
> 
> /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I have the Fermented and Honey boxes coming my way, and the highly speculated 10 minute box lol.


THIS.  I feel like not a whole lot of boxes have shipped the last few weeks and I'm interested to see some of these "specialty" boxes coming in!! Also, my two ordered boxes should be shipping sometime soon!


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jun 1, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> THIS.  I feel like not a whole lot of boxes have shipped the last few weeks and I'm interested to see some of these "specialty" boxes coming in!! Also, my two ordered boxes should be shipping sometime soon!


I still have a feeling that something wacky is going to be in that box. Lol


----------



## elizabethrose (Jun 1, 2014)

paradoxnerd said:


> I still have a feeling that something wacky is going to be in that box. Lol


The anticipation is killing me.



Spoiler


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jun 1, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> The anticipation is killing me.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


You are awesome, why did I not think of that reference?


----------



## elizabethrose (Jun 1, 2014)

paradoxnerd said:


> You are awesome, why did I not think of that reference?


You're awesome!  It's the only thing I've been able to think of since the video came out.  I think it was the fishnets that did it for me.

Now I want to watch the movie.


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jun 1, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> You're awesome!  It's the only thing I've been able to think of since the video came out.  I think it was the fishnets that did it for me.
> 
> Now I want to watch the movie.


I want to watch it audience participation style, I love going to the shows.


----------



## elizabethrose (Jun 1, 2014)

paradoxnerd said:


> I want to watch it audience participation style, I love going to the shows.


That's my absolute favorite! I've only ever been to one, but it was halloween and it was perfect.  Can't wait to go again.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jun 1, 2014)

Does anyone know when the "hair superbox" will ship?


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Jun 1, 2014)

Loooove Rocky Horror! I've been dying to go see one of the shows! Back in high school, our local theater was doing the show &amp; it said to come dressed in drag. So my best friend &amp; I were like UM YESS. So here we are, dressed up like men - suits, ties &amp; mustaches, we get to the theater and we aren't allowed in because we weren't 18. Sigh. We were so bummed because nowhere was it advertised that you had to be 18 or be with someone 18. And we were probably 17 ourselves at the time.


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jun 1, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> Does anyone know when the "hair superbox" will ship?


June 13th along with the gangnam style box


----------



## rachelshine (Jun 1, 2014)

Le sigh, I wish Meme had gotten back to me this week about what the frak I am supposed to do with the Lucky Box they shipped me instead of my Nakedbox. I mean, I definitely want the Lucky Box (YAAAAS DREAM CREAM), but I also really wanted that Nakedbox. And now they're going to be on holiday.


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jun 1, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> Le sigh, I wish Meme had gotten back to me this week about what the frak I am supposed to do with the Lucky Box they shipped me instead of my Nakedbox. I mean, I definitely want the Lucky Box (YAAAAS DREAM CREAM), but I also really wanted that Nakedbox. And now they're going to be on holiday.


They still have a few more days left until the holiday, hopefully they'll deal with it before then.


----------



## raindrop (Jun 1, 2014)

So, I've received 8 boxes so far with the Night Care and Pore Care arriving tomorrow, and I just realized that I have never received any sort of toner in ANY of my boxes. Isn't toner sort of a big deal in Korea?  I've gotten a million face washes, creams, BBs, essences, etc...(which I love, of course), but it seems strange to me that I've never received a product that is considered one of the most important steps in Korean skincare.  Have you guys gotten any toners?


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jun 1, 2014)

raindrop said:


> So, I've received 8 boxes so far with the Night Care and Pore Care arriving tomorrow, and I just realized that I have never received any sort of toner in ANY of my boxes. Isn't toner sort of a big deal in Korea? I've gotten a million face washes, creams, BBs, essences, etc...(which I love, of course), but it seems strange to me that I've never received a product that is considered one of the most important steps in Korean skincare. Have you guys gotten any toners?


I know the fermented box is supposed to have one.
They don't always label them "toner". I have one that is labeled "water" and another that says "freshener".


----------



## ScoutSays (Jun 1, 2014)

raindrop said:


> So, I've received 8 boxes so far with the Night Care and Pore Care arriving tomorrow, and I just realized that I have never received any sort of toner in ANY of my boxes. Isn't toner sort of a big deal in Korea?  I've gotten a million face washes, creams, BBs, essences, etc...(which I love, of course), but it seems strange to me that I've never received a product that is considered one of the most important steps in Korean skincare.  Have you guys gotten any toners?


Hmmm... that IS interesting... I didn't use a toner for several years, but I recently got a sample pack from Mario Badescu that included a toner and I loved it!! Then I got a kit from somewhere... can't remember right now, that had a nice big bottle of toner and I use that everyday!! It seems to get my face cleaner than just using cleanser! It looks like they do have a toner in their store: here and here.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 2, 2014)

Ohhh just got my update email on Mini Box #3...which I completely forgot I ordered lol

Should be a nice little filler between Global boxes 11 &amp; 12  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 2, 2014)

raindrop said:


> So, I've received 8 boxes so far with the Night Care and Pore Care arriving tomorrow, and I just realized that I have never received any sort of toner in ANY of my boxes. Isn't toner sort of a big deal in Korea?  I've gotten a million face washes, creams, BBs, essences, etc...(which I love, of course), but it seems strange to me that I've never received a product that is considered one of the most important steps in Korean skincare.  Have you guys gotten any toners?


They do, but they don't call them toner.  Apparently, some essences are used like toners?  Or they are interchangeable somehow.  I read a really good Korean skincare article that mentioned that some products are called differently that what we here in the US call it.  I'll have to see if I can dig that article up, it was really good.

Here it is: http://www.skinandtonics.com/asian-skin-care-guide/

It's very informative.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 2, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> They do, but they don't call them toner.  Apparently, some essences are used like toners?  Or they are interchangeable somehow.  I read a really good Korean skincare article that mentioned that some products are called differently that what we here in the US call it.  I'll have to see if I can dig that article up, it was really good.
> 
> Here it is: http://www.skinandtonics.com/asian-skin-care-guide/
> 
> It's very informative.


Yes, I was about to say something like this! Most of what we think of as toners in the US have cleansing/astringent properties and Korean ones are different beasts altogether.


----------



## veritazy (Jun 2, 2014)

@@Saffyra like that 100ml cantella ampoule in oil &amp; trouble. I suppose its a toner/essence.


----------



## raindrop (Jun 2, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Apparently, some essences are used like toners?


Huh, interesting.  Or confusing.  I've definite read that skincare guide before, but most sites list toners and essences as separate steps.  But perhaps you're right.  I was waiting for something called either a toner, or a skin water, or water essence.


----------



## Bunbunny (Jun 2, 2014)

In North America, toners are usually astringent and used to clean the skin more and often bring the pH of the skin back down after washing the face. Nowadays they've branched out and many have extra things in them, like moisturizing properties, exfoliants, and so on. In Asia, toners are primarily used to add moisture and enhance the effects of later products (essences, creams, and so on), though they often do the same things as North American toners, too. 

Asian essences are what North Americans call serums (they have serums too, though. I think they're interchangable, perhaps one is stronger than the other). Ampoules are essences but supercharged (which is why they tend to come in tiny packets for huge prices). 

American style routine: cleanse -&gt; toner -&gt; exfoliant/acne treatment/eye cream/serum -&gt; moisturizer/emulsion -&gt; night cream

Asian style routine: cleanse (oil based) -&gt; cleanse (foam based) -&gt; toner -&gt; eye cream -&gt; essence/ampoule -&gt;  emulsion -&gt; cream (a thicker moisturizer) -&gt; sleeping pack


----------



## stawbewii (Jun 3, 2014)

Memebox Global #12 and Herbal Superbox #31 came out today!

Wow we are already up Superbox #31. Can't lie, i love the concepts and themes they have though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## raindrop (Jun 3, 2014)

Bunbunny said:


> American style routine: cleanse -&gt; toner -&gt; exfoliant/acne treatment/eye cream/serum -&gt; moisturizer/emulsion -&gt; night cream
> 
> Asian style routine: cleanse (oil based) -&gt; cleanse (foam based) -&gt; toner -&gt; eye cream -&gt; essence/ampoule -&gt; emulsion -&gt; cream (a thicker moisturizer) -&gt; sleeping pack


That's exactly what I was saying - that most places categorize essences as a separate step from toners, and I have yet to get anything that I would consider a toner. Lots of essences though.


----------



## formul8edphrase (Jun 3, 2014)

Bunbunny said:


> American style routine: cleanse -&gt; toner -&gt; exfoliant/acne treatment/eye cream/serum -&gt; moisturizer/emulsion -&gt; night cream
> 
> Asian style routine: cleanse (oil based) -&gt; cleanse (foam based) -&gt; toner -&gt; eye cream -&gt; essence/ampoule -&gt;  emulsion -&gt; cream (a thicker moisturizer) -&gt; sleeping pack


My mother just cannot with the number of items I slather on my face daily. I tried to tell her layering is the key, but she thinks my face is going to melt off when they all interact badly. I think she just wants me to stop buying products, haha.


----------



## LadyManah (Jun 3, 2014)

Wow, new boxes! The herb box sounds interesting, but I'm still resisting!

I just learned Enprani owns Holika Holika. No wonder I like Holika Holika so much, haha. Enprani is so awesome.


----------



## Bunbunny (Jun 3, 2014)

I was interested in the herbal box until I realized it probably means a lot of essential oils, ginger, mint, etc... none of which make my face happy. Also probably no make up. Feels funny that I haven't bought any new Memeboxes in a while! Not that my wallet is complaining.


----------



## Jane George (Jun 4, 2014)

Just bought the herbal box as it sounded interesting... Need to stop buying.


----------



## mama2358 (Jun 4, 2014)

I've never gotten a memebox before. Do out of stock ones ever come back in stock? I'm speaking about the scent boxes in particular. I really wish I had those!


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jun 4, 2014)

txsfajsmama said:


> I've never gotten a memebox before. Do out of stock ones ever come back in stock? I'm speaking about the scent boxes in particular. I really wish I had those!


Keep an eye out around the time that they ship, they often end up with a few extras due to cancellations.


----------



## Paulina PS (Jun 4, 2014)

SB #32 Bubble Pop Cosmetics!


----------



## ScoutSays (Jun 4, 2014)




----------



## ievutuce (Jun 4, 2014)

That mask box was just calling me!


----------



## rachelshine (Jun 4, 2014)

Ohhh the Bubble Pop one sounds all sorts of awesome!! I am just waiting on a resolution for my box mix up to see if I get points *rubs hands together*


----------



## daynpitseleh (Jun 5, 2014)

For those who have received boxes shipped standard, is it normal for a box to hang around its first US location for awhile?  My box arrived in New York four days ago and hasn't budged.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jun 5, 2014)

I've just had shipping tracking for milk box. Oriental and whole grain box plus the scent bundle and colour bundle and a few more boxes.? Anyone else as some of these are not till 4 July shipping. But they are on the move.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jun 5, 2014)

Ordered 10 boxes in the last 2 weeks and my first one (honey superbox) shipped!! I opened a new account with a different email to get 10 points, but I'm waiting to use them. After I saw spoilers for #11, I was going to use them for that but it sold out since the last time I checked.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am definitely interested in the new mask and bubble pop boxes though.


----------



## stawbewii (Jun 5, 2014)

Kind of waiting until they have specials or we get more points before i make a purchase =\ But i feel like they'll do a promotion AFTER i buy it TT_____TT


----------



## Emma Rose McIntosh (Jun 5, 2014)

stawbewii said:


> Kind of waiting until they have specials or we get more points before i make a purchase =\ But i feel like they'll do a promotion AFTER i buy it TT_____TT


Oh I know that feeling!  I have three boxes I want really badly, including the mask box.  I feel like they are either going to sell out before a promotion happens or I am going to break and buy them and THEN a promotion will happen.


----------



## SerpentineBabou (Jun 5, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> I've just had shipping tracking for milk box. Oriental and whole grain box plus the scent bundle and colour bundle and a few more boxes.? Anyone else as some of these are not till 4 July shipping. But they are on the move.


Oh man, I hope that isn't a mistake. Please give us all the early spoilers!! I ordered the scent bundle and the oriental box but haven't gotten any shipping info (and wasn't expecting it for the next month).


----------



## veritazy (Jun 5, 2014)

SerpentineBabou said:


> Oh man, I hope that isn't a mistake. Please give us all the early spoilers!! I ordered the scent bundle and the oriental box but haven't gotten any shipping info (and want expecting it for the next month).


I got a bad feeling we are getting repeats for the scent box aka the hair perfume from 10 min box or the designer oil... I just want to try random new things tbh..


----------



## Queenofstars (Jun 5, 2014)

veritazy said:


> I got a bad feeling we are getting repeats for the scent box aka the hair perfume from 10 min box or the designer oil... I just want to try random new things tbh..


I was thinking the exact same thing.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jun 5, 2014)

So I ordered the From Nature box the other day and it says shipping started May 13th. Does that mean mine will just ship within a few days? Also, anyone know when the Luckybox #5 restocks ship?


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jun 5, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> So I ordered the From Nature box the other day and it says shipping started May 13th. Does that mean mine will just ship within a few days? Also, anyone know when the Luckybox #5 restocks ship?


both boxes will ship in a few days as the original shipping date has passed ,but bare in mind it may not ship till next week due to there national holidays

just looked they ship 9th june


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jun 5, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> both boxes will ship in a few days as the original shipping date has passed ,but bare in mind it may not ship till next week due to there national holidays
> 
> just looked they ship 9th june


Thanks!! I totally missed that Luckybox date whoops.


----------



## daynpitseleh (Jun 5, 2014)

My makeup box is still stuck in NY.  

Anyway, I had a dream last night that they released like 15 new boxes at once.  The only one I remember was a strawberry scented box.....


----------



## meaganola (Jun 5, 2014)

My makeup box finally left LA this morning. It had been there since Saturday. I don't hold hope that I'll see it before next week.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 5, 2014)

For someone considering ordering their first Memebox, is the Luckybox a good one to go with? I have no clue about Korean products, don't even know what I would want. But from the website the Luckybox seems to be past products that people liked?


----------



## yunii (Jun 5, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> For someone considering ordering their first Memebox, is the Luckybox a good one to go with? I have no clue about Korean products, don't even know what I would want. But from the website the Luckybox seems to be past products that people liked?


If it is your first box, I will suggest luckybox or global. Both are good deal. Just luckybox have lots of repeats.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jun 5, 2014)

Ordered the bubble box! 

Want the pore care 2, mask edition too, but waiting for some points  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ScoutSays (Jun 5, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> For someone considering ordering their first Memebox, is the Luckybox a good one to go with? I have no clue about Korean products, don't even know what I would want. But from the website the Luckybox seems to be past products that people liked?


 I am in love with all the products from the Lucky Box 5, and it was my first box! I think it is a great introduction to Korean products!


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jun 6, 2014)

So I got a USPS shipping notice yesterday that I assumed was for the honey box. This afternoon I got a notice that I'd be getting a DHL delivery tomorrow but I'm not expecting anything. I'm assuming these can't be the same thing and the only thing I can think of that I ordered that might come DHL is memebox.


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jun 6, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> So I got a USPS shipping notice yesterday that I assumed was for the honey box. This afternoon I got a notice that I'd be getting a DHL delivery tomorrow but I'm not expecting anything. I'm assuming these can't be the same thing and the only thing I can think of that I ordered that might come DHL is memebox.


Put the tracking number in on the dhl website and where the name of the company sending it is listed it will say which boxes it is


----------



## stawbewii (Jun 6, 2014)

Purchased the cacao box and bubble pop box! Wanted to also get the Pore 2 box, but realised it was sold out :c Really curious as to what is going to be in the cacao box, will i be putting chocolate on my face? omnomnonm  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## flushblush (Jun 6, 2014)

ScoutSays said:


> I am in love with all the products from the Lucky Box 5, and it was my first box! I think it is a great introduction to Korean products!


Seconding this! Luckbox 5 is the absolute best, but it looks like it's sold out for now. I believe there's a lot of product crossover in the Luckyboxes, though, and I think they're generally filled with the best-loved goodies, so you probably can't go wrong!


----------



## formul8edphrase (Jun 6, 2014)

So I caved this morning.

Already purchased and waiting for:
- Night Care

- Mask #3 (x2)

- Foot Care

- Oriental Medicine

- Milk

- Office Essentials

- Colorbox Orange

- Anti-Aging

Today I purchased:

- Herbal

- Bubblepop

- Collagen

- Cacao

GOING TO BE THE BEST SUMMER EVER FOR MY SKIN.  :sunshine:

(Of course, I'm broke now, but whatevs. I will be broke and beautiful!)


----------



## ellesnails (Jun 6, 2014)

Have they stopped requiring signatures on boxes? I was pleasantly surprised to find box 11 in the locked box yesterday.


----------



## ScoutSays (Jun 6, 2014)

New boxes:



Spoiler










Superbox #33
Be the first to review this product


*COLLAGEN BOX*

Did you know that collagen production, the main protein responsible for keeping skin firm and supple, slows downs as soon as you hit your early 20s? DUN-DUN-DUN!

No worries because we’ve got the Collagen Box to stop sagging skin and wrinkles in its tracks! Our box is filled with collagen infused products which are clinically proven to reduce the appearance of fine lines and wrinkles, and our fast acting formulas fight the loss of resilience in skin and plumps skin by supporting collagen production.

It is safe to say that you can never do with too many collagen-enriched products; they illuminate and firm the skin, fill up any fine lines, wrinkles, and acne scars, all while helping to maintain perfect elasticity. 

*[starts shipping on July 22nd]*


 
Availability: In stock

$35.00







Memebox Cacao
Be the first to review this product


*Cacao Cosmetics Box*

Whoever said chocolate is bad for you? Your skin we mean!

In the ancient world, Cacao was regarded as the _Food of the Gods _due to the many beauty benefits it offered for both the skin and health. With its high antioxidant content, raw cacao is guaranteed to make your skin appear dramatically healthier as it locks in nutrients and collagen within the skin, while also removing any excess oil and impurities from the pores.

So, don't look for your chocolate fix from processed candy bars - pamper your skin instead with the Cacao Box!

*[shipping starts on July 18th]* 

 
Availability: In stock

$23.00


----------



## formul8edphrase (Jun 6, 2014)

ellesnails said:


> Have they stopped requiring signatures on boxes? I was pleasantly surprised to find box 11 in the locked box yesterday.


I think if it's standard delivery, you don't need a signature, but if it goes out express (either your choice or theirs, for combining shipping boxes), DHL wants a signature. DHL has been great about calling me the day before to tell me they're coming and I can leave them a signed note so they leave it at my door. Super convenient. I wish the USPS did this too.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jun 6, 2014)

paradoxnerd said:


> Put the tracking number in on the dhl website and where the name of the company sending it is listed it will say which boxes it is


Mine's really weird and doesn't show a company anywhere, just that it's coming from Korea.

Spoiling the screencap so it doesn't take up everyone's screen.



Spoiler


----------



## flushblush (Jun 6, 2014)

So tempted to get the Cacao Box and one or two Global Boxes! It _is _payday...

In other news, I've decided I love the Miguhara BP Cream and cannot find it for sale _anywhere. _*cries*


----------



## ScoutSays (Jun 6, 2014)

flushblush said:


> So tempted to get the Cacao Box and one or two Global Boxes! It _is _payday...
> 
> In other news, I've decided I love the Miguhara BP Cream and cannot find it for sale _anywhere. _*cries*


I really like it too, and I am almost out of the samples!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I found this: http://list.qoo10.com/item/MIGUHARA-B-P-CREAM-BB-CREAM-PRIMER/412946224

but I am broke as a joke, and I have a TON of foundations so I am gonna try just mixing them with moisturizer and see if I can make my own BB cream lol


----------



## flushblush (Jun 6, 2014)

ScoutSays said:


> I really like it too, and I am almost out of the samples!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I found this: http://list.qoo10.com/item/MIGUHARA-B-P-CREAM-BB-CREAM-PRIMER/412946224
> 
> but I am broke as a joke, and I have a TON of foundations so I am gonna try just mixing them with moisturizer and see if I can make my own BB cream lol


Thanks so much for the link! Whew, that really is expensive! And no way to know if it's legit. Hopefully the full-sized cream will be added to the Memeshop at some point, so if I ever have the extra cash I can at least buy from someplace I trust. In the meantime, I wish you luck in your home-mixing endeavors! :wizard:


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jun 6, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> Mine's really weird and doesn't show a company anywhere, just that it's coming from Korea.
> 
> Spoiling the screencap so it doesn't take up everyone's screen.
> 
> ...


Yep don't worry I had that for a memebox shipping in the uk . Just the incheon out side Seoul gives it away just means you have a pink memebag incoming to you soon


----------



## flushblush (Jun 6, 2014)

Oh man, I've gone and done it: pulled the trigger on Cacao, Global 12, and Global 13. The memebundle code just about covered tax. Now I get to experience, firsthand, the "joy" of waiting for boxes preordered weeks/months in advance.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

So excited!!


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jun 6, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> Mine's really weird and doesn't show a company anywhere, just that it's coming from Korea.
> 
> Spoiling the screencap so it doesn't take up everyone's screen.
> 
> ...


Look below all of the tracking stuff from Korea in a grey box at the bottom on the right hand side.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jun 6, 2014)

Thanks guys! I got a delivery email and it looks like it's my luckybox 5 and from nature box that I ordered on Tuesday! No idea why they shipped it.express but I'll take it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm leaving work a little early to make sure I get home before my office closes!


----------



## Bunbunny (Jun 6, 2014)

Decided to get the Hair &amp; Body box 2, Mask box 4, Global 12, and two of the Real Lucent aqua creams from Hydration box (Superbox 3), which is one of the only Memebox items I've actually almost finished (probably less than a week left in that jar). The 10% off paid for shipping. &gt;_&gt; Better than 6.99 x 3 boxes + 10.99 x 2 creams if I paid separate, though!


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 6, 2014)

I heart the global regular Memeboxes above all else. (except maybe a Luckybox or two).


----------



## Queenofstars (Jun 6, 2014)

ScoutSays said:


> I really like it too, and I am almost out of the samples!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I found this: http://list.qoo10.com/item/MIGUHARA-B-P-CREAM-BB-CREAM-PRIMER/412946224
> 
> but I am broke as a joke, and I have a TON of foundations so I am gonna try just mixing them with moisturizer and see if I can make my own BB cream lol


Have you ever purchased anything through that site? Anyone?? I really want more of the 25 cc hair booster and it's like 5 bucks from that site!


----------



## ScoutSays (Jun 6, 2014)

Queenofstars said:


> Have you ever purchased anything through that site? Anyone?? I really want more of the 25 cc hair booster and it's like 5 bucks from that site!


Nope, I haven't. I just found it with the google!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LadyManah (Jun 7, 2014)

Kind of a warning...don't buy memeboxes from this guy, or someone with 0 feedback.

I ordered this from eBay - http://www.ebay.com/itm/171336005799?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&amp;_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

The seller has 0 seller feedback (lots of buyer feedback), but I figured it would be OK, just someone wanting to get rid of a box they didn't want.

They claimed to have shipped 2x and gave tracking, but I'm pretty sure they are setting up some kind of fake tracking. I live in Texas and the last tracking # was delivered to New York. Umm, okay? They gave another tracking number, but I wouldn't be surprised if it happened again or I get like an empty box. Pretty shady. I paid almost two weeks ago, too.

I opened a case and I'll escalate it to eBay in a couple days when they allow me. So, won't be doing that again - buying memebox items on ebay. Or from people with 0 seller feedback.

The kicker here is that he/she has a username on Ebay that they use on lots of other sites, like forums. Why would you do this on an account that links you to another place online?

To other people who have bought boxes from him/her - if you haven't paid yet, don't. You won't get the item.

I'm pretty upset by this.

I'll update this if it turns out well, though. I just don't see that happening. xD

Sorry, I needed to rant!


----------



## LadyManah (Jun 7, 2014)

flushblush said:


> So tempted to get the Cacao Box and one or two Global Boxes! It _is _payday...
> 
> In other news, I've decided I love the Miguhara BP Cream and cannot find it for sale _anywhere. _*cries*


I have two tubes of it! I don't have it listed in the trade thread, though. I'll never get around to using it because I have like 10 tubes of BB cream. I should edit my trade list...


----------



## meaganola (Jun 7, 2014)

Mod reminder:  Swap/trade/selling discussion needs to go in the swap thread, not in this thread.  That swap thread is here:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/129763-memebox-swap-thread-2014/

Saying that you need to add it to your trade list is okay.  Trying to negotiate a trade is not.  As in every other discussion thread on this forum, any of the latter will be removed.


----------



## Cookiebear23 (Jun 7, 2014)

is the 'Memebundle3' code working for anyone else? It doesn't seem to work for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 7, 2014)

Okay, I'm finally admitting there's way too many threads for Memebox!  My brain explodes!  Hopefully theyre still working on consolidation.  My one suggestion would be to make a Memebox Special Edition thread (or something) for all the non-superbox special Memeboxes like Whole Grain, Milk, Oriental Meds.  Mainly because I like to see everyone talking in the same place.

/offtopic

I am jittery with anticipation for my Memebox #11.  It's currently out for delivery!!  One more hour before the mailman gets here!  My next box after this doesn't ship till June 17.  Thats Memebox Mask #3!


----------



## Haylie (Jun 7, 2014)

I got my 11 box today. Its the same as this one.

A blogger did a review with pictures.

http://www.mybeautyjunction.com/2014/06/memebox-global-edition-beauty-box-11-review-unboxing.html#.U5NfsigkQjE


----------



## Jane George (Jun 7, 2014)

Mine should be picked up Monday as I missed it last week as was on my holidays. Can't wait.


----------



## ievutuce (Jun 7, 2014)

Im not quite sure where to put this. There are some great you tubers out there,  but don't you guys hate it when the youtube gurus that are being sponsored to do their videos don't even get the box number or type right? Its like if you're going to do a video, at least read the info card. *Sigh*


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 7, 2014)

flushblush said:


> So tempted to get the Cacao Box and one or two Global Boxes! It _is _payday...
> 
> In other news, I've decided I love the Miguhara BP Cream and cannot find it for sale _anywhere. _*cries*


I liked it and I was really surprised I did! It made my face look smooth and velvety, and I am having a good skin week so the light coverage was dandy!


----------



## mama2358 (Jun 8, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Okay, I'm finally admitting there's way too many threads for Memebox!  My brain explodes!  Hopefully theyre still working on consolidation.  My one suggestion would be to make a Memebox Special Edition thread (or something) for all the non-superbox special Memeboxes like Whole Grain, Milk, Oriental Meds.  Mainly because I like to see everyone talking in the same place.
> 
> /offtopic
> 
> I am jittery with anticipation for my Memebox #11.  It's currently out for delivery!!  One more hour before the mailman gets here!  My next box after this doesn't ship till June 17.  Thats Memebox Mask #3!


I know. I wish they would have left it one thread. I just barely read this thread and ignore all the others because it's just too much.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 8, 2014)

txsfajsmama said:


> I know. I wish they would have left it one thread. I just barely read this thread and ignore all the others because it's just too much.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Oh see, I'm finally breathing a sigh of relief with the separate threads, I couldn't find a THING in the one big thread! LOL Now I can go directly to where I want to go!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Isn't it funny how everyone organizes differently! It's like my Hubby and I...he's so left-side brain dominant and I'm so right side dominant!


----------



## ellabella10 (Jun 8, 2014)

ievutuce said:


> Im not quite sure where to put this. There are some great you tubers out there, but don't you guys hate it when the youtube gurus that are being sponsored to do their videos don't even get the box number or type right? Its like if you're going to do a video, at least read the info card. *Sigh*


Couldn't agree more! I'm an expert on this area now - send me the boxes! Lol


----------



## Haylie (Jun 8, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Okay, I'm finally admitting there's way too many threads for Memebox!  My brain explodes!  Hopefully theyre still working on consolidation.  My one suggestion would be to make a Memebox Special Edition thread (or something) for all the non-superbox special Memeboxes like Whole Grain, Milk, Oriental Meds.  Mainly because I like to see everyone talking in the same place.
> 
> /offtopic
> 
> I am jittery with anticipation for my Memebox #11.  It's currently out for delivery!!  One more hour before the mailman gets here!  My next box after this doesn't ship till June 17.  Thats Memebox Mask #3!


Im in agreement putting the special edition  posts  all in one place  cause  we can look  at the ones we dont have same time we  are reviewing , waiting on   ones we do bought ! It helps  us make a decision what to buy.

I caved in and bought my first Special Edition box, the Cacoa  Chocolate  one.  How fast do they sell out? It came out two days ago.


----------



## Taleez (Jun 8, 2014)

They do seem totally lost some of them. If you get the box, do a little research. Or open it quickly first. We can't tell f you've popped the top to check the number or not. There have been youtubers who have received a specialty box and gave it a number..... or a month lol


----------



## Jane George (Jun 8, 2014)

When I do my YouTube vids I try to be accurate but I have to admit I have had minor blips, lol. But mainly cause I am a klutz.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jun 8, 2014)

Ok ladies memebox now do value sets

Enabling link here http://us.memebox.com/value-sets


----------



## Queenofstars (Jun 8, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> Ok ladies memebox now do value sets
> 
> Enabling link here http://us.memebox.com/value-sets


Damn it. I wish they had a hair and body 2 and mask 4 bundle.


----------



## Bunbunny (Jun 8, 2014)

Would people be cool if I did a master post of all Memebox contents per box using photos from this forum (I would PM and e-mail people for permission to use their photos and credit them, of course)?

I think my biggest issue with Memebox is because they're numbered, it's absolutely impossible to search for them. You search "Memebox 11" and you get Memebox 1-11 popping up. And it's such a pain to open up a million spoilers trying to find one that just has a picture and a list of the products. I think a database, with pictures and a simple list of each product with brand name, for each and every Memebox released would be very beneficial for new customers to see what the boxes are like easily, and for times when Memebox restocks an old box and you want to find out what was in it without spending ten minutes finding a review or post from way back when.

If people are in agreement with me, I'll start working on it as soon as possible (not sure when that'll be, since I have summer exams coming up, but soon hopefully!)


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 8, 2014)

@@Bunbunny I would love that! I've never ordered one, but I've been interested in doing so, and seeing what's in the boxes might help me make a decision!


----------



## stawbewii (Jun 9, 2014)

Dermo-Cosmetics #2, Fermented Cosmetics #2, Pore Care Box #3 is out! More superboxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> There's quite a few superboxes i'm interested in...but i was trying to save moneyy x_x


----------



## rachelshine (Jun 9, 2014)

Whyyyy is every value box have the Mask #4 box?? I already have #3 coming to me Meme, I don't need #4!


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jun 9, 2014)

Would maybe do a value box if it were bubble pop/cacao. Although I think I'm still holding out for some sort of points promo.


----------



## Taleez (Jun 10, 2014)

Fermented box #2 has a promo code for today from their Facebook site that I saw. FBFERMENTED3OFF


----------



## catyz (Jun 10, 2014)

Queenofstars said:


> Have you ever purchased anything through that site? Anyone?? I really want more of the 25 cc hair booster and it's like 5 bucks from that site


@@Queenofstars, I actually bought stuff from the shop a few times now. Please note that the shipping fee is very expensive so the better deal is to have a few things you like and use the $70 freeshipping code. I'm actually really enjoying buying from the shop now. At first I was quite hesitant.


----------



## athy (Jun 11, 2014)

Just bought the global 12 and 13, luckybox 7, as well as the Superbox #20 which had been gathering dust in my cart for a while now.

I feel just a little bit guilty and a lot more excited. Heh.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 11, 2014)

Hmm... More points. I'm going back and forth between Cooling, Color Burst, and waiting to see what else comes out before they expire. Clearly, for now, I'm going with door number three!


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 11, 2014)

I want the Vitamin one.  I think.  Either that or Fermented Cosmetics 2.  Or Herbal Cosmetics.

Hm.


----------



## Taleez (Jun 11, 2014)

Definitely getting the vitamin one..... that is not a question. What is a question is what other ones am I getting lol. I got my friends hooked and one of them just bought 3 boxes lol. I've spread the addiction oops.


----------



## stawbewii (Jun 11, 2014)

I put in my order for 3 boxes last night and only now they give me 5 points :'( Wahhhh!! Now it's tempting to get another =\


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jun 12, 2014)

Just got the cooling care, but I'm kind of wishing I got the vitamin. Oh well. Knowing me, I'm sure I'll add it later.

I still want the cacao and bubble pop cosmetics. Wish they'd make that into a value set.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jun 12, 2014)

Yikes just noticed I have 10 points.. what to order :/! someone help me pick haha

are there any active codes for free shipping u guys ??  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 12, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> Yikes just noticed I have 10 points.. what to order :/! someone help me pick haha
> 
> are there any active codes for free shipping u guys ??  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


the 10 points = free shipping.. pretty much


----------



## Queenofstars (Jun 12, 2014)

catyz said:


> @@Queenofstars, I actually bought stuff from the shop a few times now. Please note that the shipping fee is very expensive so the better deal is to have a few things you like and use the $70 freeshipping code. I'm actually really enjoying buying from the shop now. At first I was quite hesitant.


 Thank you!


----------



## Sara Faas (Jun 12, 2014)

I caved and bought the Cacao and Bubble Pop boxes. I am really interested in the Herbal one, but I have the Oriental one coming and I wonder if there would be overlap?

I am really tempted about Fermented 2 and the Snail 2 I love the first versions of both of those. How much snail stuff do I really need? lol


----------



## veritazy (Jun 12, 2014)

galsara said:


> I caved and bought the Cacao and Bubble Pop boxes. I am really interested in the Herbal one, but I have the Oriental one coming and I wonder if there would be overlap?
> 
> I am really tempted about Fermented 2 and the Snail 2 I love the first versions of both of those. How much snail stuff do I really need? lol


You could ask memebox. Sometimes they tell but sometimes they don't. I hope not because dupes are boring... I was petitioning for no-repeats so that we can all buy with confidence.


----------



## Taleez (Jun 12, 2014)

I bought the vitamin, cooling, and cacao... I want the collagen and lucky box 7, I'm just afraid the lucky box would be full of duplicates....


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jun 12, 2014)

*Now that Memeox is taking CCs and Debit Cards, do you all think there's any chance that they will offer a recurring Memebox subscription?* I forget to go to the site EVERY day and then what's " sold out" turns out to be exactly what I wanted of course, just like the kid in the candy store..

I'd be SO happy to get a curated monthly box from them without having to pick through all the various unusually named boxes and themes and what not. I've ordered 5 boxes and haven't received a thing. Another reason I'd do well to stay off their site and wait for a curated, charged box every month.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LadyManah (Jun 13, 2014)

I hope the cocoa box contains a cleanser and a scrub. I ordered chocolate cleanser/scrub from Korea Depart, but they were OOS and I was refunded for them both.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am hoping they cocoa box will contain these!

btw, the eopenmarket website has a luckybox for $6.30 for 30 samples, if anyone is interested. I think you have to pay shipping, so it'll be closer to $10. There is also a $12.80 box.


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 13, 2014)

LadyManah said:


> I hope the cocoa box contains a cleanser and a scrub. I ordered chocolate cleanser/scrub from Korea Depart, but they were OOS and I was refunded for them both.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am hoping they cocoa box will contain these!
> 
> btw, the eopenmarket website has a luckybox for $6.30 for 30 samples, if anyone is interested. I think you have to pay shipping, so it'll be closer to $10. There is also a $12.80 box.


@@LadyManah, you have a link you can pm me?


----------



## biancardi (Jun 13, 2014)

LadyManah said:


> I hope the cocoa box contains a cleanser and a scrub. I* ordered chocolate cleanser/scrub from Korea Depart, but they were OOS and I was refunded for them both*.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am hoping they cocoa box will contain these!
> 
> btw, the eopenmarket website has a luckybox for $6.30 for 30 samples, if anyone is interested. I think you have to pay shipping, so it'll be closer to $10. There is also a $12.80 box.


that happened to me too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 13, 2014)

Has the Hair box (SB #16) been restocked?  I thought it was sold out but it looks like there's 45 available.


----------



## Taleez (Jun 13, 2014)

@@Saffyra how do you tell how many boxes are left??


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jun 13, 2014)

So excited!! The hair box was the only box I missed that I really wanted! Wish I had been able to combine it with my items/points from yesterday, but I cannot complain at all. I have liked all of the hair products they have sent me, so I am really looking forward to the box! Bring on the masks, oils, and growth promoting shampoos!!!


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 14, 2014)

Taleez said:


> @@Saffyra how do you tell how many boxes are left??


Oh, I learned that from LuxxyLuxx... You just try to put 50 (or however many) in your cart and work your way up or down to figure out how many are actually available  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## athy (Jun 14, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Oh, I learned that from LuxxyLuxx... You just try to put 50 (or however many) in your cart and work your way up or down to figure out how many are actually available  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Heh, this is actually pretty fun xD

Seeing how much is left of random boxes that I'm not buying anyway...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Jun 14, 2014)

18 of the total skincare sets plus free memebox nature box left lol


----------



## Sara Faas (Jun 14, 2014)

Yeah! Hair box! I was bummed I missed it.


----------



## mama2358 (Jun 14, 2014)

I just ordered the Waterproof box. I got a coupon code the other day on my nursing tracker for $5 off and I had 15 points, so I only spent $10. 

ETA That code is *MEMEBOXKIIP.*


----------



## ievutuce (Jun 14, 2014)

By the way is anyone waiting for the mini 3?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2014)

I´m waiting for the mini #3 but can´t see if they shipped it yet.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jun 15, 2014)

Since I just got Bill Me Later and have experienced the joy of buying something and knowing I don't have to worry about interests or payments for 6 months, I caved and bought 4 more boxes. Bubble Pop, Mask Edition #4, Cacao, and Vitamin. My 15th box in less than a month. So addicting. The good news is now I *really* don't have any boxes I need to get... unless they want to give me a bunch of free points.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jun 15, 2014)

And now that I got their 10/15% off plus 2 points email, I am totally canceling said order and placing another one later this week. Luckily this time nothing I ordered is shipping anytime soon.  :lol:


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 15, 2014)

Did you get the 2 points? I got the email but no points :\


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jun 15, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Did you get the 2 points? I got the email but no points :\


I did! I just signed in and checked!


----------



## meaganola (Jun 15, 2014)

If it's still in stock on Friday, I have a feeling I'll go for the Zero Cosmetics/Waterproof Makeup/Burst of Color #2 combo.  I want the Waterproof and Burst boxes, and for nine bucks more, I would get Zero Cosmetics and an upgrade to express shipping.  But!  I'm waiting until Friday -- aka payday -- to order it.  I reserve the right to stress-order a new box released in the interim, especially if there's a color or scent box that calls my name.


----------



## veritazy (Jun 16, 2014)

Uh, I'm done buying for now. Have been holidaying and internet is scarce by the south coast. Going home soon to greet my boxes~~  :lol:


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 16, 2014)

I just got shipping for my Mini #3 box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rachelshine (Jun 16, 2014)

YAY, just ordered the Herbal Superbox, thank you @ for that extra $5! I ended up only paying $15.99, hollller.


----------



## flushblush (Jun 17, 2014)

The new Detox Care box is looking mighty enticing, as I really want the item shown in the photo:



Spoiler



Recipe By Nature Cleansing Oil - Green Tea



...but I'm trying to resist, as there are 3 boxes coming my way this summer and I'm sure they'll contain plenty of skin care. I'm wondering if this item in the memeshop will be in the Cacao box?



Spoiler



WondeRuci Real Cacao Brightening Mask



So hard (but fun) to wait for boxes!


----------



## flushblush (Jun 17, 2014)

The full-size Miguhara BP Cream was added to the Memeshop!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It's in the "Moisturize and Treat" section: http://us.memebox.com/memeshop/moisturize-treat/b-p-cream

I plan on purchasing when I finish my samples, yaaaaay!


----------



## meaganola (Jun 17, 2014)

Just a headsup:  We have clarification on whether blog codes are allowed.  In a nutshell, if it's an affiliate code, it's not allowed.  Mods have removed one recent code from both threads, and any future such codes will also be removed.  If it's a code that Memebox itself has provided on, say, Facebook or one of their own site pages, it's fine, but if it's something specific to a particular blog, it's now.  A good rule of thumb to see whether it's okay to post:  If you Google it and find it on a Memebox.com page, it's okay, like MEMEBUNDLE3.  If you Google it and only come up with blog posts, it's probably not okay, and it's just safer to not post it because it *will* be removed if it's determined to be an affiliate code.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jun 18, 2014)

new naked boxes are up online ,


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 18, 2014)

I think I like #23 the best with all that fun Pore care stuff!


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jun 18, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I think I like #23 the best with all that fun Pore care stuff!


thats what i got , all the pore boxes are bought for my 15 year old son to test out.


----------



## veritazy (Jun 18, 2014)

@@Lorna ljblog i want to be your 'son'  :sdrop:   :sdrop:   :sdrop:   :sdrop:   :sdrop:  i am putting myself up for adoption!!


----------



## Sara Faas (Jun 20, 2014)

There are less than 20 of the detox/pomegranate/foot box bundles! I finally caved and got it. I wanted to get #9 at the same time. SO BUMMED I missed out on the restock.


----------



## mama2358 (Jun 20, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Just a headsup:  We have clarification on whether blog codes are allowed.  In a nutshell, if it's an affiliate code, it's not allowed.  Mods have removed one recent code from both threads, and any future such codes will also be removed.  If it's a code that Memebox itself has provided on, say, Facebook or one of their own site pages, it's fine, but if it's something specific to a particular blog, it's now.  A good rule of thumb to see whether it's okay to post:  If you Google it and find it on a Memebox.com page, it's okay, like MEMEBUNDLE3.  If you Google it and only come up with blog posts, it's probably not okay, and it's just safer to not post it because it *will* be removed if it's determined to be an affiliate code.


I guess I don't understand at all. The code I put up was not an affiliate code and I didn't get it from a blog. I got it from a memebox ad on an app.


----------



## Yingtaobang (Jun 20, 2014)

Dang you memebox I bought the Kpop box and the OMG box

Dang you -_- /emoticons/[email protected].png 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 22, 2014)

mama2358 said:


> I guess I don't understand at all. The code I put up was not an affiliate code and I didn't get it from a blog. I got it from a memebox ad on an app.


I think they figured out that it was fine and it wasn't an affiliate code at all.  So you were totally okay to post it.  They just didnt update this thread with that information like they did with the other bigger thread.


----------



## daynpitseleh (Jun 22, 2014)

Was going to get the K-pop and OMG box value set, but it was sold out, as well as the K-Pop box on its own. Being good and not ordering anything. I will live vicariously through all of you guys.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 22, 2014)

mama2358 said:


> I guess I don't understand at all. The code I put up was not an affiliate code and I didn't get it from a blog. I got it from a memebox ad on an app.





Saffyra said:


> I think they figured out that it was fine and it wasn't an affiliate code at all.  So you were totally okay to post it.  They just didnt update this thread with that information like they did with the other bigger thread.


The mods were told it was an affiliate code, so I removed it.  I didn't know its status had changed because that information was in the big thread I don't go into for various reasons (one of those reasons:  panic attacks have been involved).  It's now been clarified at the mod level, so I'll go restore it.


----------



## Geek (Jun 23, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I think they figured out that it was fine and it wasn't an affiliate code at all.  So you were totally okay to post it.  They just didnt update this thread with that information like they did with the other bigger thread.


Yes we did.  Here's the post we made talking about how MemeboxKiip is OK to post


----------



## bobaeomma (Jun 27, 2014)

DId anyone notice today, the new boxes that were added? Hair &amp; Body 3, Superfoods, and something about top 2014 K products? They were then "Sold Out' and now totally disappeared!!


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 27, 2014)

bobaeomma said:


> DId anyone notice today, the new boxes that were added? Hair &amp; Body 3, Superfoods, and something about top 2014 K products? They were then "Sold Out' and now totally disappeared!!


Here's the convo  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />here @@bobaeomma


----------



## ashleylind (Jun 27, 2014)

I've bought 6 boxes this week, and I'm already antsy waiting for the arrival of any of them ...even though the first doesn't ship until July 18th. Sigh.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jun 28, 2014)

Dang it, I've been perpetually broke since I joined MUT, my house is overflowing because...deals and boxes and you enablers!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Just bought three memeboxes, my first. I'm still not 100% sure of the inner workings, but just take my money! I'll ask questions later.


----------



## Malaperelka (Jun 29, 2014)

My first Memebox was #2nd edition about half a year ago... Now I can't count boxes which I ordered...


----------



## veritazy (Jun 29, 2014)

Malaperelka said:


> My first Memebox was #2nd edition about half a year ago... Now I can't count boxes which I ordered...


yeah the good old days. Those were really good, expensive curated boxes. And the memepoints shower.. miss it.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 29, 2014)

veritazy said:


> yeah the good old days. Those were really good, expensive curated boxes. And the memepoints shower.. miss it.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I miss them too because I don't have them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

